# Where do video editors hang?



## Lex (Jan 28, 2010)

Anyone know a good forum where professional video editors hang?

aLex


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 28, 2010)

creative cow


----------



## Lex (Jan 28, 2010)

thank you

aLex


----------



## midphase (Jan 28, 2010)

I think unlike composers, video editors are way too busy to hang out in online forums.


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 28, 2010)

midphase @ Thu Jan 28 said:


> I think unlike composers, video editors are way too busy to hang out in online forums.



just for tech support things.. and imdb (?) movie related things and gossip


im guessing most are like engineers in the music world... wannabe musicians (?) 
they wanted to be in production, story telling, creating etc. 
dunno really

im also looking to find places where they hang in LA or online forums.. 

i think its all over the place, ill keep on reading for other comments.


----------



## Reegs (Jan 28, 2010)

Try also the 2-pop forums?


----------



## artsoundz (Jan 28, 2010)

actually, I remember seeing quite a few on a video gear forum. I'll try to find.

this is a great question as editors can be a good resource for work.


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 28, 2010)

gsilbers @ Fri Jan 29 said:


> creative cow



+1

But, what I did not understand is their last winner selection on their Trailers competition. http://reels.creativecow.net/film/the-legacy In the music I am missing a touch of the humor what the film has.


----------



## snowleopard (Jan 29, 2010)

http://www.dvxuser.com

http://www.Reduser.net

http://www.scarletuser.com

http://www.lafcpug.org

http://www.2-pop.com

http://forums.creativecow.net


----------



## Waywyn (Jan 30, 2010)

You may also find some here: http://forums.cgsociety.org/

Okay, It is mainly a 3D art forum, but I would cut my di .. uhm, fingernails, if you ain't find a video editor.


----------

